# Fix the 921 or the Bunny gets it!



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

We want NBR and a complete EPG, or old floppy ears here get it.

Easter won't be so Happy this year.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

:nono:


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

Let's hope that Charlie doesn't pull out the "Chewbacca Defense" to explain why the 921 is so screwed up.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Okay I'll bite. What is the "Chewbacca Defense"?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> We want NBR and a complete EPG, or old floppy ears here get it.
> 
> Easter won't be so Happy this year.


First of all, isn't it time we stopped asking for major new features? It seems the last major new feature caused major crippling of the basic features of a PVR, that being reliable timers and recording that last longer than 0 seconds. I don't need or want name based recording. I'd much rather have the "engineers" engineer basic working reliable functionality into the 921--you know the things that a PVR are actually supposed to have working, that used to work and no longer work.

Second, fairly pathetic to be threatening an innocent bunny. I think you need a new hobby, or maybe even just some fresh air. Medication might also help.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey man! I think those animal protesters will be all over you if you give medication to that rabbit Jerry G! I don't think they are allowed to do animal testing with that kind of stuff anymore! They can't even put lipstick on a chiuaua now days. :goofygrin


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Somehow, I think the correlation between new features and stuff like ZSRs isn't necessarily that high. I think there is a very high correlation between ZSRs and new releases though! :scratch:


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

Chewbacca Defense - From South Park, Episode 27 where Johnnie Cochran is in court representing a party suing Chef:

Ladies and gentlemen this is Chewbacca. Chewbacca is a Wookiee from the planet Kashyyyk, but Chewbacca lives on the planet Endor. Now think about that- that does not make sense. Why would a Wookiee, an eight foot tall want to live on Endor with a bunch of two foot tall Ewoks? That does not make sense! But more importantly you have to ask yourself what does this have to do with this case? nothing... ladies and gentlemen it has nothing to do with this case, it does not make sense. Look at me- I'm a lawyer representing a major record company and I'm talking about Chewbacca. Does that make sense? Ladies and gentlemen I am not making any sense, none of this makes sense! And so you have to remember when you're in that jury room deliberating and conjugating the emancipation proclamation; does it make sense? No, ladies and gentlemen of the supposed jury it does not make sense! If Chewbacca lives on Endor: you must acquit! The defense rests. (http://www.southpark.dynip.com/)

.....In my opinion, this rant makes more sense than the functionality of the DVR 921


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

hgeyer said:


> Look at me- I'm a lawyer


I can only imagine the kinds of motions you make in the open court room?  Your honor, I would like to make a motion. :dance07: But to side bar, I followed what the E* 921 support team told me to do. Shortly after completing their process, I decided to do the PIP in SD. Well the 2nd tuner was FOOBAR. The video was totally distorted with lines and hash and whatever else comes to mind. I tried to switch back and lost the first tuner. but the second returned. I could actually alternated the problem between the two tuners. I did a power cord re-set and this got both tuners working, even in PIP. 
For detailed info. regarding the ZSR troubleshooting process see my post located here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36722&page=5


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

hgeyer said:


> Chewbacca Defense - From South Park, Episode 27 where Johnnie Cochran is in court representing a party suing Chef:
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen this is Chewbacca. Chewbacca is a Wookiee from the planet Kashyyyk, but Chewbacca lives on the planet Endor. Now think about that- that does not make sense. Why would a Wookiee, an eight foot tall want to live on Endor with a bunch of two foot tall Ewoks? That does not make sense! But more importantly you have to ask yourself what does this have to do with this case? nothing... ladies and gentlemen it has nothing to do with this case, it does not make sense. Look at me- I'm a lawyer representing a major record company and I'm talking about Chewbacca. Does that make sense? Ladies and gentlemen I am not making any sense, none of this makes sense! And so you have to remember when you're in that jury room deliberating and conjugating the emancipation proclamation; does it make sense? No, ladies and gentlemen of the supposed jury it does not make sense! If Chewbacca lives on Endor: you must acquit! The defense rests. (http://www.southpark.dynip.com/)
> 
> .....In my opinion, this rant makes more sense than the functionality of the DVR 921


 Yeah that sounds like all the Charlie Chats and Tech chats combined. That fits with old Charlie.:lol:


----------

